# Oral administration of a theraputic drug



## kls1027 (Dec 17, 2010)

Does anyone know what CPT code I would use for the administration of a theraputic drug given orally? It is a melt-away tablet given on the tongue.   Thank you!!


----------



## Kris Cuddy (Dec 28, 2010)

What is the name of the drug given?


----------



## Jagadish (Dec 28, 2010)

We can only bill an appropriate E/M if we are billing the pro-fee part of it.


----------

